# Fichiers .smi et .part



## Val_52 (14 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé 17 fichiers .bin ici qui se sont décompréssés une fois les téléchargements finis.
Je me retrouve donc avec un fichier .smi et des fichiers .part. Quand je veut monter l'image, en ouvrant le fichier .smi, j'obtient un message d'erreur indiquant "non reconnu" :






J'obtient le même message en essayant d'extraire les fichiers avec Stuffit.

Avez-vous déjà eu ce problème ?

Merci

Val_52


----------



## tomahawkcochise (24 Août 2011)

bonjour, j'ai exactement le même souci... quelqu'un aurait-il trouvé une solution depuis le temps? Au moins un des fichiers téléchargeable depuis le site de Apple serait corrompu ou bien est-ce un autre problème????

j'ai eu aussi le même souci (=un des fichiers part non reconnu) avec la version nord U.S de l'OS (cette fois c'est le dernier fichier qui n'est pas reconnu)...

merci


----------



## tomahawkcochise (30 Août 2011)

faut pas s'presseeeeeer hey hey


----------



## bompi (30 Août 2011)

Mais quel est le rapport avec OS X ? Ne serait-ce pas plutôt pour Classic ? [plus vraiment supporté par Apple, ces derniers temps...] Ce n'est pas dans le bon forum.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur de passage (Aliboron speaking) :*
Bon, d'accord, on y va, on y va... *
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Ce que j'aime c'est cette note :
	
	



```
Requires:
System 7.5.3 requires an Apple Macintosh or PowerBook computer with at
least 4MB of RAM. Note: newer Macintosh and PowerBook computers
```
 Moins gourmand que Lion, assurément...


----------



## Invité (30 Août 2011)

Je l'avais sous la main, et comme Apple le distribue, j'imagine que je peux mettre un lien perso : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28421354/7.5.3. PCI fr.zip


----------



## bompi (30 Août 2011)

Je pense que tu peux, en effet...


----------



## tomahawkcochise (5 Septembre 2011)

merci bien, je sais que ce n'est pas le bon endroit dans le forum, mais le post était déjà créé...


----------



## tomahawkcochise (5 Septembre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Je l'avais sous la main, et comme Apple le distribue, j'imagine que je peux mettre un lien perso : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28421354/7.5.3. PCI fr.zip



bonjour, merci, mais le lien que tu proposes n'est pas un ensemble de fichiers compressés qui au final forment un disque de type dmg pour lancer l'installation de os 7.5.3

pourrais-tu m'expliquer ce que sont les différents dossiers? les éléments qu'ils contiennent doivent-ils tous être remis dans un seul dossier?

comment faire l'installation de ce système sur parallels desktop?

merci bien


----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2011)

Ben, c'est le contenu des 14 disquettes

En revanche, que viens faire // là-dedans ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2011)

Bon, alors, une précision : sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple, les 7.5.3 proposés (que ça soient l'US ou le français) sont composés d'un nombre variable (selon la "localisation") de segments qui réunis composent une image de CD de type "img" (et pas "dmg" qui est le format d'images disques de Mac OS X).

Le mode d'emploi est le suivant : réunir tous les segments dans un même dossier, puis double cliquer sur le premier (il a une icône différente), là, l'image de CD monte sur le bureau.

De mémoire, il me semble qu'il n'y a pas besoin que DiskCopy soit installé pour que l'image monte, et on trouve dans la section réseau des mêmes vieilleries (US), une image de disquette (je ne sais plus laquelle, mais c'est précisé dans le TXT qui accompagne les segments d'images du 7.5.3 US) bootable qui permet le transfert des fichiers et le montage de l'image disque sur un Mac dépourvu de système.

Par contre, pour la mise à jour 7.5.5 il s'agit bien là d'images de disquettes, et si la première peut-être utilisée comme image, il est impératif de passer les trois autres sur des disquettes physique.


----------



## tomahawkcochise (5 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors, une précision : sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple, les 7.5.3 proposés (que ça soient l'US ou le français) sont composés d'un nombre variable (selon la "localisation") de segments qui réunis composent une image de CD de type "img" (et pas "dmg" qui est le format d'images disques de Mac OS X).
> 
> Le mode d'emploi est le suivant : réunir tous les segments dans un même dossier, puis double cliquer sur le premier (il a une icône différente), là, l'image de CD monte sur le bureau.
> 
> ...



merci pour tes précisions, mais mon souci (et celui de la personne qui a créé le post) est que (que ce soit pour la version US ou Fr) lorsqu'on essaie de former l'image disque img en cliquant sur le part1... au final cela dit toujours qu'il y a un fichier corrompu! (voir début du post et l'image postée)

par ailleurs, je ne sais quoi faire des 14 images de disquettes dont le lien est posté précédemment...

je voudrai, par curiosité (et nostalgie!) installer os 7.5.3 (ou 7.5.5) sur une machine virtuelle... et je ne trouve pas vraiment d'informations conséquentes sur internet... et le souci de l'image disque img qui ne s'unifie pas (à cause, comme il est dit, d'un fichier corrompu) n'est pas réglé... alors que normalement cela devrait fonctionner puisque tous les fichiers proviennent du site d'Apple (ceci dit, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils ne proposent pas directement au téléchargement les images disques déjà toutes faites, vu le poids ridicule des OS).


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2011)

tomahawkcochise a dit:


> ceci dit, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils ne proposent pas directement au téléchargement les images disques déjà toutes faites, vu le poids ridicule des OS).



Ben pitêt parce qu'à l'époque où il les ont mises là, les plus fortunés d'entre nous téléchargeaient à 3 ou 4 Ko/seconde au moyen de leur modem RTC 56K, et les autres galéraient avec leur 33.6 ou leur 28.8, quand ils ne se trimballaient pas encore avec un vieux 14.4, et que c'était plus facile de télécharger de 15 à 17 petits fichiers qu'un seul gros ! 

Pour te donner une idée, l'ADSL est arrivé au fin fond de ma campagne en 2003, je l'ai eu moi en 2004 (juste avant mon inscription sur MacGe. aujourd'hui, je peux télécharger entre (selon les heures) 1 et 1,3 Mo/s, avant octobre 2004, les téléchargements, pour moi, c'était entre 2 et 5 Ko/s (et plus souvent 2 que 5) ma bande passante a été multipliée par 400 ou 500 depuis cette époque, un segment de 1,3 Mo, qui me prend environ une seconde à télécharger maintenant, il me fallait une dizaine de minutes quand tout allait bien, pour l'avoir, en 2003, et c'était rae que tout aille bien, il fallait compter en général plutôt 20 mn par Mo, je te laisse imaginer le temps qu'il m'aurait fallu pour, après l'installation de Snow Leopard hier, télécharger les 1,2 Go de mises à jour qu'Apple m'a proposé ensuite 

Mais ne te tracasse pas trop, ma fille de quinze ans a aussi un peu de mal à réaliser comment c'était avant (elle n'avait que 8 ans quand j'ai eu l'ADSL).


----------



## Invité (5 Septembre 2011)

Je regarderais demain si j'arrive à monter l'image disque pour la poster


----------



## tomahawkcochise (6 Septembre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Je regarderais demain si j'arrive à monter l'image disque pour la poster



merci bien

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h54 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben pitêt parce qu'à l'époque où il les ont mises là, les plus fortunés d'entre nous téléchargeaient à 3 ou 4 Ko/seconde au moyen de leur modem RTC 56K, et les autres galéraient avec leur 33.6 ou leur 28.8, quand ils ne se trimballaient pas encore avec un vieux 14.4, et que c'était plus facile de télécharger de 15 à 17 petits fichiers qu'un seul gros !
> 
> Pour te donner une idée, l'ADSL est arrivé au fin fond de ma campagne en 2003, je l'ai eu moi en 2004 (juste avant mon inscription sur MacGe. aujourd'hui, je peux télécharger entre (selon les heures) 1 et 1,3 Mo/s, avant octobre 2004, les téléchargements, pour moi, c'était entre 2 et 5 Ko/s (et plus souvent 2 que 5) ma bande passante a été multipliée par 400 ou 500 depuis cette époque, un segment de 1,3 Mo, qui me prend environ une seconde à télécharger maintenant, il me fallait une dizaine de minutes quand tout allait bien, pour l'avoir, en 2003, et c'était rae que tout aille bien, il fallait compter en général plutôt 20 mn par Mo, je te laisse imaginer le temps qu'il m'aurait fallu pour, après l'installation de Snow Leopard hier, télécharger les 1,2 Go de mises à jour qu'Apple m'a proposé ensuite
> 
> Mais ne te tracasse pas trop, ma fille de quinze ans a aussi un peu de mal à réaliser comment c'était avant (elle n'avait que 8 ans quand j'ai eu l'ADSL).



Il va de soi que j'y ai bien pensé... ce qui n'empêche pas Apple de réactualiser le contenu de ses serveurs. Puis on est en dehors du sujet : qui peut me dire pourquoi les fichiers téléchargés sur le site de Apple ne peuvent s'unir en une image disque parce qu'à la fin de l'opération il apparait un message d'erreur disant qu'il y a un fichier corrompu? merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2011)

tomahawkcochise a dit:


> qui peut me dire pourquoi les fichiers téléchargés sur le site de Apple ne peuvent s'unir en une image disque parce qu'à la fin de l'opération il apparait un message d'erreur disant qu'il y a un fichier corrompu? merci



Je crains bien que ça ne soit pas moi, vu que chez moi, ils ont parfaitement rempli leur rôle :




Donc, il me parait logique de penser qu'il s'agit d'un problème durant le téléchargement, et non d'une archive endommagée chez Apple


----------



## tomahawkcochise (6 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je crains bien que ça ne soit pas moi, vu que chez moi, ils ont parfaitement rempli leur rôle :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



certes, c'est ce que j'ai cru au départ, mais à force de télécharger le fichier soit-disant "corrompu" plus d'une dizaine de fois, la question demeure.

comment as-tu fait pour installer l'OS en virtuel, avec quel programme? merci
(bon, je re-tente un téléchargement sans trop y croire)

ps.: donne-moi tes liens de téléchargement stp, juste histoire de voir si ce sont les mêmes que moi, merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------

j'ai re-téléchargé les fichiers à partir d'ici : http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...System/Older_System/System_7.5_Version_7.5.3/ : ...et toujours la même erreur !

si je lance le 01of19.smi, le message d'erreur est :

*System 7.5.3 01of19.smi non reconnu*

et si je les sélectionne tous les 19 et que je double-clique sur le premier fichier, le message d'erreur est le suivant : 

*System 7.5.3 01of19.smi non reconnu
System 7.5.3 02of19.part non reconnu*


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2011)

tomahawkcochise a dit:


> ps.: donne-moi tes liens de téléchargement stp, juste histoire de voir si ce sont les mêmes que moi, merci



Alors le système "FU 7.5.3", c'est là :

http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...rench/Macintosh/System/System_7.5_Update_2.0/

Et la mise à jour 7.5.5, c'est ici :

http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...Country/Macintosh/System/System_7.5.5_Update/

Ce sont des versions françaises du système (ton lien à toi concerne une version "U.S.").


----------



## tomahawkcochise (6 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors le système "FU 7.5.3", c'est là :
> 
> http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...rench/Macintosh/System/System_7.5_Update_2.0/
> 
> ...



merci, le lien que tu indiques pour le système 7.5.3 est un lien qui dirige vers la mise à jour 7.5

je n'ai toujours pas compris comment utiliser des fichiers .sea (avec mac-on-mac par exemple ou un autre virtualiseur (lequel?))


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2011)

tomahawkcochise a dit:


> merci, le lien que tu indiques pour le système 7.5.3 est un lien qui dirige vers la mise à jour 7.5



Pas du tout (la mise à jour 7.5.3 tient en deux disquettes, le lien que je t'ai mis pointe vers la 7.5.3 mise à jour (ou si tu préfère la 7.5.3 révision 2, car il y avait eu deux 7.5.3 à l'époque, le 7.5 update 1 et le 7.5 update 2), mais c'est bien le système complet, c'est celui qui m'a servi à installer le basilisk de la copie d'écran plus haut !

Pour les sea, il suffit de les copier sur le bureau du Mac, par exemple !


----------



## Invité (6 Septembre 2011)

En tous cas avec // ça ne fonctionne pas. Les choix sont nombreux mais pas d'Os Apple anté-X


----------



## tomahawkcochise (7 Septembre 2011)

Merci Pascal 77, en fait je n'avais pas saisi que c'était sur un disk startup mac os7 ou mac os 8 qu'il fallait faire l'opération...

donc : pour la question posée qui a donné lieu à l'ouverture de ce topic : question résolue! = il y a un message d'erreur lorsqu'on essaie de créer l'image disque (à partir des parts téléchargés) sur le bureau de snow leopard...! car c'est sous un système os 7 qu'il faut le faire...

par contre, (après moult recherches sur le net) : aucun problème pour installer le système 7.5.3 révision 2 FR sous Basilisk...

en fait, je vois (source : wikipédia) qu'il y a eu 3 révisions du système 7.5.3 :
- 1er mai 1996 : révision 2
- 7 août 1996 : révision 2.1 et 2.2

*question* : pourquoi la version FR est-elle seulement en 7.5.3 révision 2 ? (et non pas révision 2.2) ?

...bon, je me lance dans l'update 7.5.5, on verra

*question* : où peut-on trouver l'update (FR) en 7.6 puis en 7.6.1 ??? merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h19 ----------

...Aïe : impossible d'installer la 7.5.5 puisque le système me dit que Disk Copy 4.2 ne peut pas fonctionner car il manque des éléments... et donc je ne peux monter l'image de l'installeur 7.5.5...

HELP : je ne comprends pas le problème... : kézako ? : "disk copy will not run on this kind of macintosh since certain required support is not provided"


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2011)

tomahawkcochise a dit:


> *question* : où peut-on trouver l'update (FR) en 7.6 puis en 7.6.1 ??? merci



On peut pas. La mise à jour 7.6.1 est sur le même serveur que la mise à jour 7.5.5, mais elle ne peut s'installer que sur une 7.6, or la 7.6 est une version "majeure", donc payante, c'est même la plus ancienne version de Mac OS qu'Apple n'a pas rendu gratuite.



tomahawkcochise a dit:


> ...Aïe : impossible d'installer la 7.5.5 puisque le système me dit que Disk Copy 4.2 ne peut pas fonctionner car il manque des éléments... et donc je ne peux monter l'image de l'installeur 7.5.5...
> 
> HELP : je ne comprends pas le problème... : kézako ? : "disk copy will not run on this kind of macintosh since certain required support is not provided"



Déjà, c'est DiskCopy 6.3.3 (ou au moins une 6.x) qu'il te faut, pas la 4.2 !





C'est par là


----------



## tomahawkcochise (7 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On peut pas. La mise à jour 7.6.1 est sur le même serveur que la mise à jour 7.5.5, mais elle ne peut s'installer que sur une 7.6, or la 7.6 est une version "majeure", donc payante, c'est même la plus ancienne version de Mac OS qu'Apple n'a pas rendu gratuite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci pour ton aide précieuse!
j'avais essayé avec diskcopy 4.2, car quand on double clique sur l'image disque de l'update 7.5.5, le système dit qu'il a besoin de diskcopy 4.2!

bon, j'ai téléchargé diskcopy 6.3.3 :

mon système 7.5.3 sous Basilisk est composé de cette manière :
- MacOS7 (=disque système)
- Unix (=le dossier "SHARED")
- InstallerParts (=une partition dédiée aux installations)

j'ai lancé diskcopy 6.3.3 depuis le disque "InstallerParts", puis j'ai ensuite double cliqué sur l'image disque de l'update 7.5.5... mais j'ai encore un message d'erreur! qui est le suivant : "disk copy could not update the disk image driver. please unmount all disk images and try again" = je n'y comprends rien, merci pour ton aide et explications 

EDIT : Ah ça y est j'ai compris! il ne fallait pas seulement monter l'image disque de diskcopy, mais copier le programme sur le disque principal "MacOS7"...

*question* : où met-on les programmes sous Mac os 7? Je n'ai pas trouvé de dossier "applications" ??? on les copie à la racine du disque principal?

question : cette fois-ci je peux bien lancer l'installation de l'update 7.5.5... mais ça me demande le disque 2! ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2011)

tomahawkcochise a dit:


> *question* : où met-on les programmes sous Mac os 7? Je n'ai pas trouvé de dossier "applications" ??? on les copie à la racine du disque principal?



Tu crées un dossier "Applications" à la racine du disque de démarrage et tu les mets dedans (avec aussi un sous dossier "Utilitaires" si tu veux).



tomahawkcochise a dit:


> question : cette fois-ci je peux bien lancer l'installation de l'update 7.5.5... mais ça me demande le disque 2! ???



J'ai déjà répondu à cette question plus haut :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> BPar contre, pour la mise à jour 7.5.5 il s'agit bien là d'images de disquettes, et si la première peut-être utilisée comme image, il est impératif de passer les trois autres sur des disquettes physiques.



Si tu n'as pas de lecteur de disquettes, tu peux essayer de monter les 4 images disques, puis de les copier dans un dossier sur le disque dur (de façon à avoir 4 sous dossiers appelés Disque 1, disque 2 etc. Tu tires l'icône de l'image disque sur le dossier en gardant la touche "alt" enfoncée), et de lancer la mise à jour depuis ce dossier, ça marchera peut-être, mais je ne peux pas te le garantir.


----------



## tomahawkcochise (7 Septembre 2011)

YES! merci! en fait ce fut encore moins compliqué : j'ai monté les quatre images de disquettes une par une, puis j'ai lancé l'installation depuis l'image montée de la diquette 1 et ça a fonctionné!!!!

question : qu'est-ce que c'est que la 5ème image disque? : Net Install ??? merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2011)

Ben &#8230; ce que son nom indique : installation pour réseau, sous Basilisk, tu peux oublier !


----------



## tomahawkcochise (7 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  ce que son nom indique : installation pour réseau, sous Basilisk, tu peux oublier !



ah, dommage qu'on ne puisse pas naviguer sur internet sous Basilisk/système 7.5.5... merci bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2011)

tomahawkcochise a dit:


> ah, dommage qu'on ne puisse pas naviguer sur internet sous Basilisk/système 7.5.5... merci bien



Ni sous Basilsik, ni, surtout sous système 7.5.5, déjà sous OS 9.2.2 c'est devenu quasiment impossible, mais un navigateur compatible 7.5.5 sera incapable d'ouvrir 98 ou 99% des pages des sites actuels !

Bon, on tourne au hors sujet, là


----------



## tomahawkcochise (7 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ni sous Basilsik, ni, surtout sous système 7.5.5, déjà sous OS 9.2.2 c'est devenu quasiment impossible, mais un navigateur compatible 7.5.5 sera incapable d'ouvrir 98 ou 99% des pages des sites actuels !
> 
> Bon, on tourne au hors sujet, là



oui, en fait je crois comprendre que cette limitation est surtout due à la structure des sites web actuels plutôt qu'aux possibilités des OS... car je crois avoir déjà vu le système NeXt, déjà à l'époque, se connecter à l'internet... en tous cas merci pour ton aide car je n'y serai pas arrivé tout seul.

... oui : hors sujet ! :modo: sujet résolu :casse: :affraid:


----------

